# Partial vs Mini Kitchen



## brg (Feb 9, 2016)

I am confused if there is any true definition of these two terms.  On RCI I see many resorts that have both Mini and partial kitchens, so there must be some difference.  But what I have read is that they mean the same thing.  Does anyone have a definitive answer.

Thanks


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 9, 2016)

I don't think there is any single term that could clarify easily, full size fridge from under counter, dishwasher, or not, full size range, or cooktop and no oven. I'd like to know if the coffee maker uses cone or basket filters and if they are provided. You should be able to see more about this in the TUG reviews that you, as a member, have access to. If that information isn't there, you can add it when you write reviews of places you vacation and get credit toward your membership.

Jim


----------



## moonstone (Feb 9, 2016)

From my experience a 'mini' kitchen has all the same things as a 'full' kitchen but smaller. For example a 24" stove instead of a 30", a smaller (maybe bar sized, maybe bigger) fridge, a smaller (under the sink) dishwasher... In some resorts the square footage of a 'mini' kitchen can be the same as a 'full' kitchen, it just doesn't have all the same features.

A 'partial' kitchen wont have a regular stove, but just a 2 or 4 burner cook top, usually a bar-sized fridge, a microwave (maybe a combo convection/microwave) and probably no dishwasher. Often times these style kitchens are quite a bit smaller than the full kitchens.


Since we tend to cook/eat in our unit most of the time I prefer a 'mini' kitchen instead of a 'partial' kitchen. I always look at RCI's room (kitchen) description for the unit I am booking to see what it lists.


~Diane


----------



## theo (Feb 10, 2016)

moonstone said:


> From my experience a 'mini' kitchen has all the same things as a 'full' kitchen but smaller. For example a 24" stove instead of a 30", a smaller (maybe bar sized, maybe bigger) fridge, a smaller (under the sink) dishwasher... In some resorts the square footage of a 'mini' kitchen can be the same as a 'full' kitchen, it just doesn't have all the same features.
> 
> *A 'partial' kitchen wont have a regular stove, but just a 2 or 4 burner cook top, usually a bar-sized fridge, a microwave (maybe a combo convection/microwave) and probably no dishwasher.* <snip>



We own at Samoset (Rockport, Maine) where the units (...according to RCI, anyhow) have "partial" kitchens. In that specific instance, the "partial" designation is apparently (and solely) the result of there being *no oven compartment* beneath the multi-burner cooktop. There is, in fact, a dishwasher in that space instead. 
There is a normal (i.e., not just "bar-sized") refrigerator, a wall / cabinet mounted microwave and a separate, small convection / toaster oven on the counter. 
In short, "partial" kitchen (at least in the specific instance of Samoset Resort) apparently means little more than "no oven compartment under the stovetop".  

We don't exchange anymore and I don't claim to know the difference between "mini" and "partial" kitchens. I am merely offering some first hand observations from experience at one particular facility; observations which do not seem to comport with the "partial" kitchen description as quoted and highlighted above in blue.


----------



## geekette (Feb 10, 2016)

You are always best off calling the resort to find out for sure.


----------



## alexadeparis (Feb 10, 2016)

theo said:


> We own at Samoset (Rockport, Maine) where the units (...according to RCI, anyhow) have "partial" kitchens. In that specific instance, the "partial" designation is apparently (and solely) the result of there being *no oven compartment* beneath the multi-burner cooktop. There is, in fact, a dishwasher in that space instead.
> There is a normal (i.e., not just "bar-sized") refrigerator, a wall / cabinet mounted microwave and a separate, small convection / toaster oven on the counter.
> In short, "partial" kitchen (at least in the specific instance of Samoset Resort) apparently means little more than "no oven compartment under the stovetop".
> 
> We don't exchange anymore and I don't claim to know the difference between "mini" and "partial" kitchens. I am merely offering some first hand observations from experience at a particular facility; observations which do not seem to comport with the "partial" kitchen description as quoted and highlighted above in blue.



The same thing applies to Harborside in Atlantis (an II resort) = considered a partial kitchen because there is only a convection/microwave oven, not a real oven.


----------



## moonstone (Feb 10, 2016)

We have stayed in very few resorts with a full sized fridge in a partial kitchen, but I know they exist. We have found that they are the exception rather than the norm in our 30+ years of exchanging.

I still prefer a mini kitchen that will have an oven in a regular stove, especially if there is no gas grill on the property. Many of the mini kitchen units we have had lately have had full size fridges. I also usually take my electric fry-pan and sometimes my crockpot. 


From the RCI Guide;

"Recommended kitchen equipment should include a stovetop, oven, 
sink, refrigerator, dishwasher, and a microwave.
F: Full Kitchen: includes full-size refrigerator, stovetop, sink, 
  and a full-size oven
M: Mini-Kitchen (limited kitchen): includes the same basic 
  appliances as a full kitchen but they may be smaller than 
  standard size
P: Partial Kitchen: does not feature all the basic appliances found 
  in a full kitchen
N: No Kitchen"

~Diane


----------



## alexadeparis (Feb 10, 2016)

moonstone said:


> We have stayed in very few resorts with a full sized fridge in a partial kitchen, but I know they exist. We have found that they are the exception rather than the norm in our 30+ years of exchanging.
> 
> I still prefer a mini kitchen that will have an oven in a regular stove, especially if there is no gas grill on the property. Many of the mini kitchen units we have had lately have had full size fridges. I also usually take my electric fry-pan and sometimes my crockpot.
> 
> ...



Do you drive when you take your crockpot and electric fry pan, or are you checking bags on the plane?


----------



## moonstone (Feb 10, 2016)

alexadeparis said:


> Do you drive when you take your crockpot and electric fry pan, or are you checking bags on the plane?



Haha, no we drive probably 95% of the time -much cheaper for us. Although I have been known to pack a non-stick fry pan & nylon utensils for it, 2 cup pyrex measuring cup with lid and various condiments in my checked bag when we do fly. 

We are in the middle of 3 mos in a 2 bedroom apartment Belize right now and I am going crazy with the lack of 'equipment' in the kitchen!   I sure got spoiled with full kitchen timeshares! We found out that there is a difference between furnished & equipped apartments down here!

~Diane


----------



## alexadeparis (Feb 11, 2016)

moonstone said:


> Haha, no we drive probably 95% of the time -much cheaper for us. Although I have been known to pack a non-stick fry pan & nylon utensils for it, 2 cup pyrex measuring cup with lid and various condiments in my checked bag when we do fly.
> 
> We are in the middle of 3 mos in a 2 bedroom apartment Belize right now and I am going crazy with the lack of 'equipment' in the kitchen!   I sure got spoiled with full kitchen timeshares! We found out that there is a difference between furnished & equipped apartments down here!
> 
> ~Diane



I myself always pack a kitchen bag with a knife set in my checked luggage, various single serve items, corkscrew, foil sheets, a "thyme to go" spice set and other travel size or throwaway things. I have been contemplating adding a mini spatula AND a dollar store non stick fry pan to that mix.


----------



## brg (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks for all the info.  I never noticed that explanation in the RCI guide. I guess like others said, call the resort to confirm what they consider a "  mini" vs "partial" kitchen.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 13, 2016)

moonstone said:


> From the RCI Guide;
> 
> "Recommended kitchen equipment should include a stovetop, oven,
> sink, refrigerator, dishwasher, and a microwave.
> ...



Well, live and learn! Thanks for posting this. 

Jim


----------

